

Dropbox Launches Mailbox For Android, Previews Mailbox For Desktop - amjd
http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/09/mailbox-android-desktop/

======
01Michael10
Huh? This article didn't make any sense... People archive spam or unsubscribe
from it? Nooooo

Here is a better article submitted to Hacker News on what "Auto-swipe" in
Mailbox is -->
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7561088](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7561088)

